

New twist on virtualization - FAUmachine might be the next cool thing - rytis
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/8719/?hq_e=el&hq_m=1255710&hq_l=10&hq_v=f14a010529

======
sradnidge
I agree with ehutch79, x86 virtualisation is well over 10 years old. There are
many free (both as in freedom and as in beer) virtualisation options available
currently, does FAUmachine cream everything else in terms of performance or
ease of management or something?

I don't mean to detract from the academic aspects, nor from the effort that
must have been put in. But "next cool thing"?

~~~
wladimir
It is aimed at debugging embedded systems, not at server virtualization.
Performance and ease of management are not so imporant in this case,
configurability and ease of writing virtual devices is.

~~~
ehutch79
I think there's a disconnect in the headline, and what the software does. I
can definitely see how that would be very useful to the right people, I don't
see how it could be the 'cool new thing in VMs'

~~~
wladimir
Agreed. It's very cool to a limited amount of people that build/debug/reverse
engineer hardware and device drivers.

On the other hand we're on a hacker forum, so this might be a surprisingly
large share.

------
ehutch79
In what way is this new? It seems like it's just a fork of qemu with fault
injection. i don't see how that's helpful to a general audience.

~~~
timthorn
It appears as if this will be a great tool for developing device drivers.

------
jasonkolb
This looks really handy for testing and debugging complete systems. I've
always thought VMWare was a bit overkill for this, and have never found
anything else that made me want to switch. This is easy enough so as to make
it trivial. Although, I will have to check to see if you can fire it up from
the command line to use in the development process, ironically enough.

